# Tin foil for boiling water



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

This seems like a good way to fold your tinfoil if you want to boil water.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Origami for survivalists! Lol

Ties in nicely with the thread about foil and battery fire starting. Here is a vid. Note that the leatherman micra and a spare battery for your edc flashlight will fit into a personal survival kit (altoids tin)

How to make fire with aluminium foil - one minute&#8230;:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You stole my tin foil hat instructions.


----------

